# 40 breeder price



## Monk (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey all,

I haven't been able to get out and look around at prices. Anyone know how much a 33 long or a 40-45 breeder tank cost? 
I've looked online and only have found U.S. prices.

Thanks,


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Not the exact dimensions, but you can maybe compare to the boxing day prices?

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/big-als-boxing-week-flyer-december-26-to-31/single/

http://www.bigals.ca/boxing-week-flyer-2018

Prices went up a small amount I found..

You can also find good deals in the Marketplace here and Kijiji!


----------



## Monk (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you for those! I will keep that in mind.


----------

